# Dell Inspiron 1545 - synaptics



## chmod000 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm quite new on FreeBSD world. Came from 10 years using Linux, last 2 years with Ubuntu.

So I decided to install and use FreeBSD 8.1 as my laptop Desktop.

Almost averything installed and working fine, but touchpad seems to be unable to use synaptics driver.

I got it working, tap, left, right and "third" buttons work as expected. But I wold like to use scrolling too.

As far as I searched the scrolling capabilities is done by synaptics driver, but it seams that is not loaded.

The kernel were not touched, so it remains original:
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #3 amd64

I've already installed the ports for:

```
/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics
/usr/ports/x11/gsynaptics
/usr/ports/x11/libsynaptics
```

Here some outputs that may help you guys...


```
inspiron# sysctl -a | grep synaptic
inspiron#
```


```
inspiron# dmesg | grep psm
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
```


```
inspiron# cat /boot/loader.conf 
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```


```
inspiron# sysctl hw.psm.synaptics_support
sysctl: unknown oid 'hw.psm.synaptics_support'
```


Any help will be wellcome.

Let me know if you need some more informations.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 21, 2010)

maybe this can help.
http://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad


----------

